# EPI Ball joints!!!!!!



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey guys I was just wondering if any of you have had this same problem.
I bought an EPI ball joint and was putting it the castle nut on(it was a different nut than stock) and I barely put any torque on it and the bolt snapped off at the holes where the cotter key goes.I exchanged it and got a new one and it did the exact same thing.Ive never had a problem with a stock one doing that so could EPI ball joints just be crappy?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Did the nuts you use come with the ball joints? Did they thread on easly? I have heard of some snapping the post off but usualy its because of over-torqueing and it snaps at the base, not up high like that....that's why i asked.

Just FYI..all the reviews and tests show that Quadboss makes the best ball joints for the Brutes.. although EPIs are right up near the top as well....and allballs....are near the bottom.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Did the nuts you use come with the ball joints? Did they thread on easly? I have heard of some snapping the post off but usualy its because of over-torqueing and it snaps at the base, not up high like that....that's why i asked.
> 
> Just FYI..all the reviews and tests show that Quadboss makes the best ball joints for the Brutes.. although EPIs are right up near the top as well....and allballs....are near the bottom.


 


no they didn't come with it,and they are easy to thread until it starts getting tight and once you put pressure on it,it snaps


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rockettsntexas said:


> no they didn't come with it,and they are easy to thread until it starts getting tight and once you put pressure on it,it snaps


Cool...and when they start getting hard, are they starting to get tight against the knuckle? They have a wierd touque value...give me a second to look it up....yeah..22 ftlbs is all it is. Seems kinda light but that's what they say.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

ya its getting tight against the a arm.and then you put just a little torque on it and snap,it pops right off.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

EPI ball joints are junk IMO. I broke 3 brand new ones in one ride on the kitty... all OEM for me from now on.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i just bought some asr ball joints hopefully they do good.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I heard of EPI doing it, but I have them on my bike since last year...they are nice and tight still. I used brand new oem nuts from the dealer


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Quadboss for me


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

speedman said:


> i just bought some asr ball joints hopefully they do good.


keep us updated on the asr ball joints, I need some new ones and if there ball joints are anything like there tie rods i'm sure there top notch.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just FYI, Quadboss Balljoints are ranked #1 in tests and on most all forums.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

epi balljoints are junk, put less than 100 miles on all 4 new joints and had to put old oem joints back in they got so loose


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

im hoping the asr ones are good. they looked tough on the pics lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

wood butcher said:


> epi balljoints are junk, put less than 100 miles on all 4 new joints and had to put old oem joints back in they got so loose


I agree...I have learned with ball joints OEM is the way to go.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Well got the asr ball joints in!!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

hmmmm they aren't same as in their pics! They look like asr, which is what I had in mine when I had the twisted...now I have epi.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I agree...I have learned with ball joints OEM is the way to go.


where can you find the OEM ones. i called my local dealer and looked at my manual and other web sites and cant find OEM. you have to buy the entire piece. please prove me wrong before i buy EPI ball joints cause it is the only ones i have found.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

thats what they told me ...to buy the whole knuckle...so i researched and found out quadboss was on top and ordered them...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i think quadboss was like 35 each i got my asr for 106.90 for all 4 thats why i got them. i didnt have the extra 50-60 for quadboss


----------

